# Mason Pearson Brush



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I had to google it since I'd never heard of it. Looks like its meant for people hair, not dog hair. I am a professional groomer and I would recommend a slicker brush, followed by an undercoat rake, and finish with a greyhound comb.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd get the horsehair one if I could afford it. Entries for a weekend plus handler for a day, or a new Mason Pearson... hmmm. But I'd buy it just for wow factor, not real use since combs to me are the best tool.
My daughter got one as a gift when she got an AOM at Westminster w a friend's Malamute- it was such a thoughtful gift and I know she'll have it the rest of her life. It has a nice hand and feels good to use (same people gave her top of the line veterinary stethoscope when she graduated from HS and a leather bound Plumbs when she graduated w her BS and BA before vet school- they are good gifters).


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Agreed with Goldens & Frieslans. Using an undercoat rake on the undercoat and a slicker or greyhound comb on the top coat is the best method.


----------

